# (ebay) Devolo 1100 duo ADSL2+-Modem + Router 1 Jahr + Garantie



## Bluemaster (11. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein Devolo DSL+ 1100 duo ist ein ADSL2+-Modem und 2-Port-Router in einem!
Der Router wurde im Mai 2008 bei MediMax gekauft für ein wert von 54,99 Euro. Der Kassen Bon liegt bei!
Tipp: Leider funktioniert die USB Anschlussverbindung über Windows Vista nicht, weil die Verbindung mit dem USB Anschluss zum Router nur unter Windows XP funktioniert!
Alle Sachen sind dabei außer die Treiber CD nicht! Habe zusätzlich noch ein USB-Kabel A-B Anschluss 5 m dabei getan!

Der Router läuft hervorragend! 
Der Link zur AUktion:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200330379875

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Bluemaster (19. April 2009)

**push** Endet am Dienstag!


----------



## Bluemaster (25. April 2009)

Bitte Löschen, die Auktion ist zu Ende!


----------

